# Another Lightning Photo



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one came from the front of a greeting card with some witty comment that I've clipped off....

The card doesn't say where or when it was taken but my Dad vaguely remembers this incident, so I guess it's genuine.










Cheers

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

It was indeed a real incident, and it is a very famous photograph. Here are a few bits of information gathered from Aviation History and Nostalgia on Pprune.



> The place was Hatfield, 13/9/62, and the pilot was George Aird, a civilian test pilot with Hawker Siddeley Dynamics. The Lightning became uncontrollable after an engine bay fire had weakened a tailplane actuator, and the pilot was forced to eject from low level. Unfortunately he landed on some greenhouses, breaking both legs in the process





> The pic was taken by a bloke covering a ploughing contest for Farmer's Weekly. Write to Brian Miller at Martin-Baker I,m sure they'll fix you up with a copy if you ask nicely.. .Martin-BakerAircraft Company Ltd.,. .Higher Denham,. .Nr Uxbridge,. .Middx. .UB9 5AJ





> The tractor was a Fordson Major, and the plough was made by Aveling Barford


Si


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I remember seeing this picture in my Dad's newspaper, in real time.









This picture may have had some influence on my interest in photography, it is amazing.

I got my first camera (Ilford Bakelite 127) about a year later at the age of nine.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

When I first saw this photo I was very dubious about it. The aircraft itself just doesn't seem to fit with the rest of the pic. But having read about it and read comments by the photographer himself, incredibly, it is for real and has not been retouched or edited in any way.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry, I accidentally posted the above before I had a chance to edit it.

What I meant to say was that the *original photo* was not edited in any way. However, most of the versions of this pic that I have seen previously have been much more grainy and rough than the above.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Si.


----------



## pauljmeads (Jun 28, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> This one came from the front of a greeting card with some witty comment that I've clipped off....
> 
> The card doesn't say where or when it was taken but my Dad vaguely remembers this incident, so I guess it's genuine.
> 
> ...


Its geniune because I was there! It was taken by my father Jim Meads, who was a professional photographer and had worked for De Havilland's.

Most comments below are correct except for the 'Farmers weekly' quote.

He was there to take the a photo for the pilot who was completing one of his last flights in the Lightning.

If anyone wants a proper copy let me know and I can pass on his address etc


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool









What an amazing place the internet is


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Never mind amazing, it's damn spooky. Watch forum has pictures of lighnings and is frequented by the photographers son. !!

Welcome Paul M









Paul D


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The world is certainly getting smaller.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I bet the pilot got a framed copy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Did he get any photo's of what happened next?

I assume the pilot survived, strange breed fighter pilots, The ones I've met seemed to have a knack at just living life to the full no matter what.


----------



## pauljmeads (Jun 28, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Did he get any photo's of what happened next?
> 
> I assume the pilot survived, strange breed fighter pilots, The ones I've met seemed to have a knack at just living life to the full no matter what.
> 
> ...


Next photo was a rather large black column of smoke!

The photo went on to become picture of the year and won numerous awards around the world. It was also featured in most newspapers at the time.

My father went on to appear on several TV programmes, I remember 'Hobby Hour' as one of them as is still an active photographer and writer, although is best known in the equestrian field and has published several books.

Rest of the detail is rather vague as I was only 5 at the time!!

Paul


----------



## djohnson (Oct 23, 2005)

I've wondered about the story behind the photo ever since I got a copy (in 1968, as Safety Officer in a US Navy squadron flying M-B equipped F-8's). Thanks! I had a poster-sized print made of it, gets a lot of comment. My daughter has it now. BTW, my copy is the full photo -- the Fordson Major is mowing hay, not plowing.

Dave Johnson

F-8 Crusader Assoc. homepage: www.f8crusader.org


----------



## djohnson (Oct 23, 2005)

p.s. Forgot to mention -- I am a huge M-B fan, having had a successful ride from a very out-of-envelope situation.... in 1967. I believe the aforementioned Brian Miller was a rep even then.

DJ


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum DJ...Sounds like an interesting story


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 25, 2005)

Magnificent photo!

I for the first time have seen this photo in far sixtieth years when to me was 10 - 12 years and it has made upon me strong impression. This one of the best aviation photos for all times!

Unfortunately I never saw a qualitative and full copy of it photo.

Now I have found article in Daily Mirror for October, 9th 1962...

If it is possible, I shall be glad to have a qualitative copy.

The best regards.



pauljmeads said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > This one came from the front of a greeting card with some witty comment that I've clipped off....
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Dimitry









Glad to see you got 'Babel' working


----------

